# South African Registering as a Dental Technician in NZ



## rgb1 (8 mo ago)

I am a South African citizen practicing as a registered dental technician in South Africa. I have a job opportunity in New Zealand at a dental practice I want to pursue. Has any other dental technicians living in New Zealand recently gone through this process? I will be applying for an individual assessment to have my qualification transferred, however new legislation was introduced last year regarding the submission of a portfolio outlining various practical cases.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

The dental practice itself is probably the best source of information.

Your timing is good.


----------

